# Straight Bit vs. Rabbet Bit



## rwgraves (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm a table routing beginner and I have a question about rabbeting. I notice that there are specialized bits for rabbeting, but why couldn't you use a straight bit instead? I have tried it and it seems to work OK, but what am I missing?

Thanks for your help.

Rick


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

rwgraves said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a table routing beginner and I have a question about rabbeting. I notice that there are specialized bits for rabbeting, but why couldn't you use a straight bit instead? I have tried it and it seems to work OK, but what am I missing?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Rick


streight bit will work. It isn't the best for that . It doesn't get rid of the chips. A spiral bit is must better. But if you are rabbeting than use that bit. That is what it is for. Any rabbit i put in i use a upspiral bit You can use a down spiral bit The up and down just mean's that the chips come up or down. Making a clean cut at the top or at the bottom . it will make a clean cut eather way tho


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rwgraves said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a table routing beginner and I have a question about rabbeting. I notice that there are specialized bits for rabbeting, but why couldn't you use a straight bit instead? I have tried it and it seems to work OK, but what am I missing?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Rick


Hi Rick - Welcome to the forum
On the table, I almost always use a straight bit. Rabbeting bit is handy for doing hand held rabbets as you have the bearing to control the depth of cut. If you use them on the table, you needn't be as precise with the fence position but you are also stuck with the size determined by the bit/bearing combination.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rick 

I think it comes down to using the right tool for the job, it's true you can use a screw driver for a chisel but it's not the right tool for the job.. 

The rabbet is made to pull tons of stock out of the path of the bit and cut it clean and sq... 

=========
=========


----------



## rwgraves (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Now, I have a new twist to the question. I went to HD today and bought a Freud 1/2" x 3/8" Rabbet bit. This bit has a 1/2" shank. I haven't tried it yet but I noticed when I got it home that the package says that this bit should be used at 18,000 rpm. The router in my table is 20,000 rpm. Is that going to cause a problem? Will the bit fly apart? Or, is there some slack in these numbers?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

There is a little slack in speeds. I take it your router does not have variable speed. You don't have to have it running at that exact speed. I use that diameter bit in a PC router with a single speed all most every day. A variable speed router would be a better option though for your table. I wouldn't run anything like a panel bit at that speed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Rick

" Is that going to cause a problem? Will the bit fly apart? Or, is there some slack in these numbers? "

"cause a problem" = Yes and No, they put that on the box to help you not have a problem with the bit..do a little bit of math on that 2 1/2" OD bit and you will see how fast the bit is turning at 18,000 rpms. right at 150 miles per.hour..

" Will the bit fly apart?" it's good chance it will not, but why push in over the max they suggest..

"is there some slack in these numbers?" =Yes, in all the numbers you read on the box the bit came in, the norm is a lower speed..

Just a note,,, most/many routers don't run at a true speed that's marked on them, I have checked many of them and most are off by 20% or more, that's to say less rpm's ..

Here's the tool I use and so can you to check them with.. 

http://www.amazon.com/Neiko-Profess...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1281917608&sr=1-1


======






rwgraves said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Now, I have a new twist to the question. I went to HD today and bought a Freud 1/2" x 3/8" Rabbet bit. This bit has a 1/2" shank. I haven't tried it yet but I noticed when I got it home that the package says that this bit should be used at 18,000 rpm. The router in my table is 20,000 rpm. Is that going to cause a problem? Will the bit fly apart? Or, is there some slack in these numbers?
> 
> ...


----------

